# A Freelanced PRR/NYC/NKP Interchange in HO



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello!
I have been working hard on my layout over the last year or so, and I decided that I should start a thread about it here.


The point of this layout was twofold: I wanted something with operations, while my father wanted to run big steam on long track runs.

The layout is 16'x16' along-the-wall

The track is code 83 atlas flex track with walthers turnouts. It uses the MRC ProdigyII DCC system. We also have a "Logging Line" that is code 100 Bachmann EZ Track, and runs Direct Current, to give my brother someplace to run his older DC units (and so we didn't get rid of all the EZ track we had)

The code 83 section of the layout has a minimum mainline radius of 24", while the DC line is 18' throughout. The mainline has no grades, the DC line has 2% over most of it. 

The main (DCC) part of the layout has two mainlines: the outer, larger mainline is owned by Pennsylvania Railroad, has an interchange yard, two spurs, one to an undetermined industry and one to an undesigned harbor. It also has a high-speed passing track.
The inner of the mainlines is jointly owned by New York Central and Nickel Plate Road. It has a single industrial branch that may lead to a future expansion. The two are connected by a Walthers #6 double crossover.
There is a possibility that a plug-in staging yard may be built and connections added to under the staircase for better operations.

The track plan (Only for the DCC part: the areas of EZ track where just filled in using the EZ track around this)


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

On to the Bench work.....
The Bench work is sort of freelanced, like much of the layout. Made out of plywood, the structural elements are made out of 4x4 and 2x4 sections, with two 4x4 triangle pieces for the "wing". After making a basic square of 4 inch wide strips, connected to make the square 4 inches thick, 2 reincforcement lengths are added in the middle of the square. It is then covered with a 4x4 sheet of underlayment. The modules are then bolted together, and the legs attached. The legs are made out of the same plywood as the rest of the structural elements. The benchwork is then bolted to the walls.

I glued 1" extruded foam insulation on top, and it was ready for cork.

No pictures of this, wasn't thinking ahead when putting it together!


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, this is where it started to get exciting-the cork!
We used Midwest Products cork roadbed, and it came together nicely. We adapted a "one strip a night policy. After spending a good 3 hours putting them done, limited by the number of pushpins we had available, we decided that a better idea was that we just put down one strip a night. It was done in No time!
Now for the pictures:

Laying Roadbed Behind the Wall









Roadbed Inspection Dog Approves of the Yard









Darnit!









Lesson Learned-No more red thumbtacks









No......









Dang dog......









Public Service Announcement: Keep Red objects away from Roadbed Inspection Dogs!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like your roadbed passed inspection but not so your "red object."

Magic


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Time for photos of the completed roadbed!

The north tunnel entrance, where the inner line and outer line run parallel. To the left off the outer line will be the harbor branch. (you can see some drywall patch used to smooth out the connection between the benchwork and the wall portal, the portal had to be at that height, there's an electrical box directly beneath). On the right you can see where the DC line exits the behind-the-wall area. 









Looking west along the North side, you can see where the crossover will be installed near center frame. The yard lead goes off the outer line just past that, before the curve south at the corner. You can see a storage track and a branch of the DC line.









Looking south along the west side, you can see the four track yard on the outer line, the split-off for the high-speed passing siding on the outer line, and nothing much on the inner line. On the DC line you can see the run-around track on the mainline, and the engine track off the branch line.









Looking north along the west side, you can see the other end of the yard, and the curved turnout for the high-speed passing siding. To the right of the mainline will be a to-be-determined industry or industries.









Looking west along the south side, you can see the big curve ("Honorary Horseshoe Curve") that the high-speed passing siding goes along. The radius on the inner line is about 30", the outer about 32".









Looking north on the south side, you can see the undeveloped main industrial area, and the other side of the high-speed passing siding.









Looking north into the behind-the-scenes area, you can see the inner and outer line go parallel again, and the DC line returns to its original height at a 2% grade.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A really exciting looking layout. Looking forward to
more progress.

One alarming thing you mention: A DC track on the
layout. Please say there is no way a train can go from
the DC to the DCC layout. There should be no
physical connection where a loco truck can span
an insulated joiner between the DC and DCC tracks.
If that were to happen there could be fatal consequences
for your DCC system.

Don


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

DonR said:


> A really exciting looking layout. Looking forward to
> more progress.


Thanks!


DonR said:


> One alarming thing you mention: A DC track on the
> layout. Please say there is no way a train can go from
> the DC to the DCC layout. There should be no
> physical connection where a loco truck can span
> ...


Don't worry, no connections. But thanks for mentioning-always good to remind people


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is an impressive layout. Looking forward to see what buildingS and other accessories you will use.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Big update for the layout!
We've decided that the main industry will be steel, definitely a coke oven/quench tower, blast furnace if there's room. 

We ordered the Walthers Ashland Iron and Steel coke oven on sale from trainworld over the weekend.

Also got a four pack of Athearn Nickel Plate Road hoppers, as well as the walthers lighthouse that has the led that makes it look like an actual beacon. 

Will post pictures when they arrive


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

While waiting for the Trainworld Order to arrive, we started prepping for trackwork.

First, we painted the cork a nice gravelly gray. This was to
A. Seal the cork, stop it from crumbing
-and-
B. In areas where ballast may cause trouble, mainly switches, insure that we don't have cork showing.

The yard









Double Crossover (Dry, with turnouts on to see how level it is....)









North side of the yard, with turnouts and some track.









South side of yard. More bits of track laid out....









South tunnel portal, with outer loop's three-way turnout.









Also began the planning of the groundthrows. Looking at the #6 turnout for the yard lead on the north side, we had to snip the pre-installed extended ties for mounting a ground throw, as they are on the interior side, and won't fit due to the inner line. They were a lot harder to cut than we expected.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice, when I see layouts like this it makes me want to expand mine, but I have a lot to learn.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> Nice, when I see layouts like this it makes me want to expand mine, but I have a lot to learn.


Actually, this is the first layout I've ever built, and the first large layout my father's ever built. A lot of what we've done here has come from looking on this forum, reading Model Railroader, and watching Model Railroader Videos (Not Video Plus though, just the premium videos that go along with the project railroads they have in the magazines)

If you want to expand your layout, go for it! One of the best ways to learn is to do.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well it looks like you have certainly done your home work. 
I just might have to. I need more yard for switching and for my grand kids to have more to do (notice my grand kids are the reason) of course.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

It continues!
It's been a long time since I've updated this thread, and a lot has happened. The track plan has changed. I'll go over the major stuff, I may forget some minor things
Added a bridge for a branch line going over....

Where does the bridge go? To a coal mine (it wouldn't be Pennsy without coal!)

Also, we have a small servicing area near where the interchange track meets the mainline.



We also got a few new locomotives...
PRR M1a & NKP Alco PA

There is also a BLI Paragon 3 K4 on the way....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some nice progress and some great rolling stock as well.
Going to br a great layout. 
Keep up posted.

Magic


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

The K4 Arrived today....





And I forgot about another new locomotive-a BLI RF-16 A/B set...


----------

